# Stove & ashes - recommend a vacuum



## RMCF (13 Feb 2011)

Looking for a clean way to get the ashes out of the stove, don't want them over the carpet.

Any recommendations?


----------



## DGOBS (13 Feb 2011)

A good shovel and brush, the vacuums are rubbish


----------



## fluffy47 (13 Feb 2011)

Bought one recently with its own motor etc... in LIDL and it is less than useless to be honest. Taking up valuable space in my utility room. The suction is pretty bad although it does sound like it could pull the paint off the walls. 

If you can come up with a solution for covering the bit of carpet infront of the stove while you clean it out you would be better off!


----------



## basamin (13 Feb 2011)

Had one of those vacuum cleaners and it was rubbish . Now do it the old fashioned way with a dustpan and brush .


----------



## RMCF (13 Feb 2011)

Think I will just stick with the brush and pan then.

Doesn't sound like money spent on a vac will be money invested wisely.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (13 Feb 2011)

Have a vac too ... black, dirty yoke sitting in the garage.

Like the other posters said .... a waste of money.


----------



## Barney Magoo (15 Feb 2011)

You could try one of these for only €20

http://www.kbf.ie/accessories/ash-vacuums

Works with your existing vacuum cleaner but keeps the ashes away from the household one. You still need to store it though.


----------



## landmarkjohn (16 Feb 2011)

wouldn't recommend vacuuming the ashes out on a daily basis as there can be hot material buried in the ash that could create fire hazard inside the vacuum cleaner.


----------

